# What country would you refuse to visit?



## AMart (Aug 3, 2021)

Even if all expenses were paid for. Pick 1 country.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Aug 3, 2021)

Djibouti and Somalia.

Both are complete shitholes...


----------



## JoeBlow (Aug 3, 2021)

Anywhere that has monkeys.


----------



## Dekster (Aug 3, 2021)

Thailand or the Philippines


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 3, 2021)

AMart said:


> Even if all expenses were paid for. Pick 1 country.



North Korea


----------



## AMart (Aug 3, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> North Korea


That would be my choice as well. Iran and Somalia would get honorable mention.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Polishprince (Aug 3, 2021)

Yemen


----------



## Votto (Aug 3, 2021)

There are too many countries to only list one

That is unfair.

It is a sh@thole world after all


----------



## AMart (Aug 3, 2021)

Votto said:


> There are too many countries to only list one
> 
> That is unfair.
> 
> It is a sh@thole world after all


You have to pick 1 Joey.


----------



## Votto (Aug 3, 2021)

AMart said:


> You have to pick 1 Joey.


Damn it I'm too busy on a home run terror to be bothered!


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 3, 2021)

There are states in the USA I won't visit.....


----------



## AMart (Aug 3, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> There are states in the USA I won't visit.....


You can post a state, that is fair.


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 3, 2021)

Assuming all expenses were paid including a private jet that ran on my schedule, I can’t imagine a country that I wouldn’t visit.


----------



## TheParser (Aug 3, 2021)

I do not wish to be unkind, but I would be terrified to visit any country in the Middle East or Africa. (And, quite honestly, I would be nervous in Russia.)


----------



## justinacolmena (Aug 3, 2021)

AMart said:


> Even if all expenses were paid for. Pick 1 country.


Nothing is to be refused. If they aren't grabbing guns, filing false criminal charges, and making false allegations of mental illness or insanity in a court of law, any country on earth is as good as the next.


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 3, 2021)

TheParser said:


> I do not wish to be unkind, but I would be terrified to visit any country in the Middle East or Africa. (And, quite honestly, I would be nervous in Russia.)



Zambia seems like a friendly enough place to go.

Just watch your p's and q's , be cautious of the rhinos and elephants and hippopotami aren't as happy as they are portrayed on TV.





						Try Zambia is under construction
					

Just another WordPress site




					tryzambia.com


----------



## TheParser (Aug 3, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Zambia seems like a friendly enough place to go.
> 
> Just watch your p's and q's , be cautious of the rhinos and elephants and hippopotami aren't as happy as they are portrayed on TV.
> 
> ...



It's *not* the rhinos and elephants and hippos that I fear, for I know that they will not bother me if I do not bother them.


----------



## justinacolmena (Aug 3, 2021)

TheParser said:


> It's *not* the rhinos and elephants and hippos that I fear, for I know that they will not bother me if I do not bother them.


Moose and bears in Alaska....


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 3, 2021)

AMart said:


> Even if all expenses were paid for. Pick 1 country.



San Francisco.


----------



## justinacolmena (Aug 3, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> San Francisco.


I already qualified my statement to exclude any such areas:


justinacolmena said:


> ... grabbing guns, filing false criminal charges, and making false allegations of mental illness or insanity in a court of law, ...


----------



## Quasar44 (Sep 10, 2021)

AMart 
Any Muslim or Latino nation


----------



## Quasar44 (Sep 10, 2021)

I will pick 
Brazil


----------



## AMart (Sep 10, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> I will pick
> Brazil


Just visit the German areas you will be fine.


----------



## Flash (Sep 10, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> I will pick
> Brazil


I visited Brazil back in the 1980s.   It was actually pretty nice with friendly people, delicious food, beautiful women and fantastic landscapes.  However, the big cities we visited (Rio and San Palo) were mostly shitholes,  We were warned to be careful of the high crime areas and we did.  It was also sad to see the homeless children.


----------



## Flash (Sep 10, 2021)

I agree with Marvin about San Francisco.  However, I would add any American big city shithole that is run by Democrats.


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 10, 2021)

AMart said:


> Even if all expenses were paid for. Pick 1 country.



I've never spoken to anyone who hasn't learnt from overseas travel.  It's an experience where ever you go.  To have your political views forbid it is exactly the reason you should do it.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 12, 2021)

AMart said:


> Even if all expenses were paid for. Pick 1 country.


India.  Can't imagine any reason to go...


----------



## candycorn (Sep 12, 2021)

TheParser said:


> I do not wish to be unkind, but I would be terrified to visit any country in the Middle East or Africa. (And, quite honestly, I would be nervous in Russia.)


I'm with you.  Northern Africa all the way to China...I'll pass.


----------



## Anathema (Sep 12, 2021)

ALL of them. I see no reason at all to leave the United States and go anywhere else.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 13, 2021)

Just about anywhere in the middle east.


----------



## surada (Sep 13, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Yemen



I would love to go to Yemen, but its always been too dangerous... at least since the 1950s.


----------



## JohnReese (Sep 16, 2021)

I can't pick one. I must say all I'd love to go it Ireland or New Zealand. But we have a President who abandons Americans doesn't back up our citizens! So I refuse to go out of the nation to any country until we have a Republican President!


----------



## Batcat (Sep 16, 2021)

AMart said:


> Even if all expenses were paid for. Pick 1 country.


North Korea.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 16, 2021)

That would depend on my ride ...


----------



## monkrules (Sep 16, 2021)

Interesting topic. But picking a single country is far too limiting. I can think of an entire continent I'd refuse to visit.. So that would be a list of about a hundred countries.


----------



## Plow Boy (Sep 16, 2021)

I will never visit Russia, but it’s hard to stick with one. So here are some of my honorable mentions: China, Uganda, South Africa, Columbia, Albania.

Here in America: I ain’t ever going to Detroit, Chicago,LA, San Fran or NYC.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Sep 16, 2021)

AMart said:


> Even if all expenses were paid for. Pick 1 country.


/——-/ Any Communist country.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 16, 2021)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/ Any Communist country.



Like California?


----------



## Quasar44 (Sep 16, 2021)

Plow Boy 
Well Baltimore , STL, Philly , Memphis is even worse


----------



## Quasar44 (Sep 16, 2021)

fncceo 
California just blew its final chance to save itself . Amazing how it went from the best place in the world to 5th world


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Sep 16, 2021)

fncceo said:


> Like California?


/——/ You mean The People’s Republic of California? Yup.


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 16, 2021)

AMart said:


> Even if all expenses were paid for. Pick 1 country.


France sucked.  I wouldn't go back if you paid me.


Well, maybe of you paid me enough.


----------



## Plow Boy (Sep 16, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> Plow Boy
> Well Baltimore , STL, Philly , Memphis is even worse


The list of Hell Hole cities in America is a long one.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 16, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> There are states in the USA I won't visit.....


Which ones, and why?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 16, 2021)

Afghanistan…


----------



## ironhorsedriver (Sep 16, 2021)

Any country in the middle east other than Israel.


----------



## Plow Boy (Sep 16, 2021)

ironhorsedriver said:


> Any country in the middle east other than Israel.


If I had the money I would certainly visit Israel.


----------



## Quasar44 (Sep 16, 2021)

Plow Boy 
I was there for 2 weeks in 2008


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 16, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> Plow Boy
> I was there for 2 weeks in 2008


Why did you come back?


----------



## Quasar44 (Sep 16, 2021)

Plow Boy 
They got a lot of Jews there !!
I mean everywhere lol


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 16, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Which ones, and why?


New York Illinois come to mind...nothing there I haven't already seen....and too darn crowded....I need space like in the Dakotas....or Texas...there are some beautiful parts of Texas and New Mexico I'd like to visit...I'm an old west and civil war history nut....


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 16, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> New York Illinois come to mind...nothing there I haven't already seen....and too darn crowded....I need space like in the Dakotas....or Texas...there are some beautiful parts of Texas and New Mexico I'd like to visit...I'm an old west and civil war history nut....


There are lots of places with lots of wide open space in Illinois and NY state.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Sep 24, 2021)

AMart said:


> Even if all expenses were paid for. Pick 1 country.


I was already there once long ago. Burkina Faso Africa

When your capital is called Oogabalogooala,( sp) you know sumptims up and it ain't good

I was looking for big boiling kettles with people in them. My God what a place


----------



## Plow Boy (Sep 24, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> There are lots of places with lots of wide open space in Illinois and NY state.


There’s plenty more open space in Utah, but you have to be a Mormon.


----------



## Siberian (Jan 8, 2022)

lol, people, if you survived in the US you will feel safe in most countries of the World. 

and if you are used to garbage in US streets - you will like Arab streets too.. 

maybe just in Sub-Saharan Africa you have the same probability to be robbed in the street as in the US.. 










						‘Police state’ & bad for IT business: Telegram founder who ditched Russia unloads on the US & life in Silicon Valley
					

High taxes, bad healthcare, police repression, lack of culture, poor education… Telegram founder Pavel Durov wants you to know he really doesn’t like Silicon Valley and thinks living or doing business in the US is a terrible idea.




					www.rt.com


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jan 8, 2022)

Siberian said:


> lol, people, if you survived in the US you will feel safe in most countries of the World.
> 
> and if you are used to garbage in US streets - you will like Arab streets too..
> 
> ...


/----/ AHHHH *Russia’s economic freedom score is 61.5, making its economy the 92nd freest in the 2021 Index.* Its overall score has increased by 0.5 point, primarily because of an improvement in the tax burden score. *Russia is ranked 42nd among 45 countries in the Europe region, and its overall score is below the regional and world averages.

*The rule of law is not maintained consistently. Courts lack independence, face heavy political pressure, and are biased in favor of conviction. *Corruption is pervasive* 





						Russia Economy: Population, GDP, Inflation, Business, Trade, FDI, Corruption
					

Learn more about the Russia economy, including the population of Russia, GDP, facts, trade, business, inflation and other data and analysis on its economy from the Index of Economic Freedom published by The Heritage Foundation.




					www.heritage.org


----------



## Desperado (Jan 8, 2022)

Any country in Africa and of course China


----------



## Siberian (Jan 8, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ AHHHH *Russia’s economic freedom score is 61.5, making its economy the 92nd freest in the 2021 Index.* Its overall score has increased by 0.5 point, primarily because of an improvement in the tax burden score. *Russia is ranked 42nd among 45 countries in the Europe region, and its overall score is below the regional and world averages.*
> 
> The rule of law is not maintained consistently. Courts lack independence, face heavy political pressure, and are biased in favor of conviction. *Corruption is pervasive*
> 
> ...


lol, all these ratings are fake and serve as an instrument of unfair suppression of competitors.. 

for example, US is an absolute bankrupt with Zimbabwe-like size of debt, budget deficite bigger than budget receipts and which faces accelerating inflation which will destroy its economy within several years. 

How is it reflected in all these ratings?  

But, we are talking about visiting a country. 

The US, as I heard, is a country with destroyed roads, high street crime, blackouts, low mobile internet speed or poor coverage at all, BLM riots, police murdering innocent citizens, voting fraud, falsification of elections, inauguration uner the barrel of the gun, etc. etc...  

I have been to about 35 countries, including Yemen and Sudan. 
I don't want to go to the US..


----------



## Desperado (Jan 8, 2022)

Siberian said:


> lol, all these ratings are fake and serve as an instrument of unfair suppression of competitors..
> 
> for example, US is an absolute bankrupt with Zimbabwe-like size of debt, budget deficite bigger than budget receipts and which faces accelerating inflation which will destroy its economy within several years.
> 
> ...


You are correct on all counts, so for all your foreigners thinking about coming to the US for you own safety cancel all your plans


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 8, 2022)

AMart said:


> Even if all expenses were paid for. Pick 1 country.


Costa Rica


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 8, 2022)

AMart said:


> Even if all expenses were paid for. Pick 1 country.



The United States of Brandon.


----------



## Siberian (Jan 8, 2022)

in a decade many Americans will be able to say that they visited another country or two - Texas, California, New Mexico, Arizona etc.

when they will be an independent state or a part of Mexico..


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 8, 2022)

Siberian said:


> .....
> I don't want to go to the US..


Good. Stay the fuck out, loser. We have no need of garbage like you.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 8, 2022)

Siberian said:


> in a decade many Americans will be able to say that they visited another country or two - Texas, California, New Mexico, Arizona etc.
> 
> when they will be an independent state or a part of Mexico..


----------



## Siberian (Jan 8, 2022)

Unkotare said:


> Good. Stay the fuck out, loser. We have no need of garbage like you.


and what about you, Brandon? 
have you ever been to another place but the village you live in?


----------



## Circe (Jan 8, 2022)

Pakistan.   No dune coons for me. Besides, I don't think there is anything there, except for rioting.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 8, 2022)

*All of them*. I see no need to leave the United States… ever.,


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jan 8, 2022)

Siberian said:


> lol, all these ratings are fake and serve as an instrument of unfair suppression of competitors..
> 
> for example, US is an absolute bankrupt with Zimbabwe-like size of debt, budget deficite bigger than budget receipts and which faces accelerating inflation which will destroy its economy within several years.
> 
> ...


/——/ Cuba needs good folks like you to harvest the sugar cane crop this year.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 8, 2022)

Siberian said:


> ...
> have you ever been to another place ...


All over, big mouth.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 8, 2022)

Anathema said:


> ...I see no need to leave the United States… ever.,


YOU should leave the United States... forever.


----------



## Siberian (Jan 8, 2022)

Unkotare said:


> All over, big mouth.



all over your village? 

Americans are flat earthers, they don't believe foreign countries exist and don't want to expand their knowledge of the World..


----------



## AMart (Jan 8, 2022)

Siberian said:


> all over your village?
> 
> Americans are flat earthers, they don't believe foreign countries exist and don't want to expand their knowledge of the World..


Most of the world comes here to live so why go there?
Cuba is a good place for you, get in line for your food comrade!


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 8, 2022)

Siberian said:


> all over your village?....


All over the earth, you sackless big mouth.


----------



## Siberian (Jan 8, 2022)

AMart said:


> Most of the world comes here to live so why go there?
> Cuba is a good place for you, get in line for your food comrade!


most of the World doesn't know a thing on the US except a fake picture shown by Hollywood. 

while, birth rate drops, longevity of life drops, opioid crises deepens - and all this is just some of symptoms of general decline of the US. 

as well there is certain inertia. 

soon Mexico will be accepting American refugees...


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 8, 2022)

Siberian said:


> ...
> 
> Americans are flat earthers, they don't believe foreign countries exist and don't want to expand their knowledge of the World..


You're a fucking idiot, you impotent, irrelevant nobody.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 8, 2022)

Unkotare said:


> YOU should leave the United States... forever.


Find a place that meets my relatively simple requirements and I’d be happy to leave this country behind… permanently.


----------



## Siberian (Jan 8, 2022)

Unkotare said:


> You're a fucking idiot, you impotent, irrelevant nobody.


c'mon, shoot the messenger


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 8, 2022)

Siberian said:


> most of the World doesn't know a thing on the US .....


Most of the world, including YOU, is obsessed with everything of or about the US, you irrelevant loser.


----------



## Siberian (Jan 8, 2022)

Unkotare said:


> Most of the world, including YOU, is obsessed with everything of or about the US, you irrelevant loser.


you are partially correct, right now I am absolutely absorbed with an absolutely spectacular show of collapse of the American empire... 

nothing seizes and pleases me as much.

To the rest of Americans -
before your allies Saudis using American weapons turned Yemen into a pile of rubble, Yemen was one of the best destinations in the World.

old town of Sanaa' is an absolute miracle, a UNESCO  object, a big multiple storey city with 10 000 buildings 1000 years old....
Yemen was a great civilization when you were jumping from a tree to another...
and one of the most interesting places to visit...
one must be an ignorant American not to want to do it...


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 8, 2022)

Siberian said:


> .... I am absolutely absorbed with an absolutely spectacular show of collapse of the American empire...


America is not an empire, and my republic will be here centuries after whatever shithole you occupy is crushed and erased, loser.


----------



## Siberian (Jan 8, 2022)

Unkotare said:


> America is not an empire, and my republic will be here centuries after whatever shithole you occupy is crushed and erased, loser.


Ameroca is a unique empire where suppressors cleansed a teritory and brought suppressed ones with them.  

and your collapse will be unique too. 
almost unique, probably we will see sone sort of analogue of Syria, where ethnic and religeuos composition is as much complex. 

I especially wonder how much all your cities will be paralized when different racial districts will start fight each ither after economic collapse. 

In Syria civil war goes on for more than 10 years. Thanks to American and Turkish presence. 

I presume when Latinos and Blacks will revolt it will be the time for us to recall American support to Chechen separatists and terrorists...


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 8, 2022)

Siberian said:


> Ameroca [sic] is a unique empire ...


AMERICA is NOT an empire; you ignorant, irrelevant bug.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 8, 2022)

Siberian said:


> ....
> 
> and your collapse will be unique too.
> ...



You toothless idiots will be sucking on rotten bread to survive while the US remains the greatest nation the world has ever known. Your pathetic envy stems from your understanding of this fundamental truth.  Too fucking bad, loser.


----------



## Toro (Jan 8, 2022)

I won't go to China.

I'm Canadian and that country arrested Canadians because Canada arrested the VP for Huwei.


----------



## Siberian (Jan 8, 2022)

Unkotare said:


> AMERICA is NOT an empire; you ignorant, irrelevant bug.


America is the biggest Empire, it taxes almost the whole World. 
but soon it will stop. 
along with collapse of the debt pyramid and  dollar.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 8, 2022)

Siberian said:


> lol, people, if you survived in the US you will feel safe in most countries of the World.
> 
> and if you are used to garbage in US streets - you will like Arab streets too..
> 
> ...



I felt most at risk in London.  Strong arm robberies are just part of the landscape.  Getting robbed and beaten is expected.


----------



## monkrules (Jan 8, 2022)

Siberian said:


> But, we are taing about visiting a country.
> 
> The US, as I heard, is a country with destroyed roads, high street crime, blackouts, low mobile internet speed or poor coverage at all, BLM riots, police murdering innocent citizens, voting fraud, falsification of elections, inauguration uner the barrel of the gun, etc. etc...
> 
> ...


Thank you for not wanting to come to the U.S. 

The U.S. doesn't need any more worthless assholes like you. Go visit an African shithole. You'll fit right in, and feel right at home. Lol ...


----------



## Winco (Jan 8, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> There are states in the USA I won't visit.....


Which ones and why?

I'm at 26 States, and I will visit them all before I die.  (That's the plan)


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 8, 2022)

Siberian said:


> America is the biggest Empire, it taxes almost the whole World.
> ...


Wrong again, bug.


----------



## Winco (Jan 8, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> There are states in the USA I won't visit.....


I'm still curious which States you won't visit and why.
Don't make me guess, please tell.

I rode my bicycle through the entire state of *Wyoming.*
Exited Yellowstone, North Fork HWY, through Cody, Worland, Ten Sleep, Powder Pass, Buffalo to South Dakota.

Not your high tourist State, but very well worth the trip.

I'm very happy with my trip through Wyoming.

Would you visit Wyoming?


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 9, 2022)

Winco said:


> I'm still curious which States you won't visit and why.
> Don't make me guess, please tell.
> 
> I rode my bicycle through the entire state of *Wyoming.*
> ...


Yes since my sister lives there...in Jackson Hole I've been there numerous times...


----------



## miketx (Jan 9, 2022)

AMart said:


> Even if all expenses were paid for. Pick 1 country.


I wouldn't be caught dead in any of them.


----------



## lg325 (Jan 9, 2022)

China , Myanmar.


----------



## monkrules (Jan 9, 2022)

Any of the African shitholes.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jan 9, 2022)

Canada, the other barbarians at the gates.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 9, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> San Francisco.


Thread winner


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 11, 2022)

Tinamin Square China. Siberia Russia. Alaska USA.  A lot of European countries. Any where that gets Cold. I would try to stay away from many of the European Shithole plague infested countries also.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 11, 2022)

52ndStreet said:


> Tinamin Square China. Siberia Russia. Alaska USA.  A lot of European countries. Any where that gets Cold. I would try to stay away from many of the European Shithole plague infested countries also.


You sure are scared of a lot of things. 





"Alaska"???


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 23, 2022)

Winco said:


> I'm still curious which States you won't visit and why.
> Don't make me guess, please tell.
> 
> I rode my bicycle through the entire state of *Wyoming.*
> ...



I love Wyoming.

Devil's Tower and Yellowstone NP make it worth the trip...


----------

